# New to the Forum:



## catolliver (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey guys!

I'm new to the forum and thought I would drop a quick introduction: 

My name is Christopher Tolliver and I'm a composer currently living in Lexington, Kentucky (hey y'all). I graduated from the University of Kentucky with a degree in Music Theory and Composition. I write primarily for orchestra and I eventually want to gain enough experience to score for film and games.

Looking forward to hearing your work and learning a few pointers along the way.

Cheers,

--Chris


----------



## ComposerDude (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Chris, welcome to V.I.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to our little sanctuary.

Post some of your music when you get a chance.

Kentucky eh?

I just had a computer built for me bu ADK... "home of the Kentucky fried DAW".

Cheers,

T


----------



## catolliver (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!

You can listen to my most recent stuff here::

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemus ... dID=520373

Would love any feedback or suggestions you can give me. Enjoy.

-Chris

PS. They're not the greatest samples ever. I'll be buying EWQLSO pretty soon, so bare with me.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Christopher,

Welcome to V.I.! I love your Tone-Poem for Orchestra, The Eleven Drummer.

Cheers,


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Chris and welcome to VI! 

If you are looking to get EWQLSO soon, we have some great deals now for VI members (at least through the end of April). If you'd like a quote, PM or email us at [email protected].

Enjoy yourself on the forum!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome to VI, Christopher - nice having you here in our little slice of the internet.


----------

